# [Xfce] modifier "Open Terminal Here"

## doulinux

Bonjour,

Je customise systemrescuecd, notamment l'environnement graphique Xfce. J'ai déjà fait pas mal de modif, je bloque sur l'ouverture d'un nouveau Terminal :

Sur le bureau, un clic droit ouvre une première fenêtre, dans laquelle on trouve au milieu : "Open Terminal Here"

Que l'on fasse un clic droit, ou gauche on ouvre un terminal sur /root/Desktop

Pas moyen d'éditer le menu, pour le modifier, comme ailleurs...

- Je voudrais ouvrit sur /root

- Je ne trouve pas le moyen de faire cette modification

Merci pour vos suggestions !

----------

## guitou

Bjr.

J'imagine qu'une solution un peu bancale mais fonctionnelle consisterait a customiser ton bashrc.

++

Gi)

----------

## doulinux

Bonjour,

Merci guitou pour ta réponse, c'est ce que je fais :

```
# Pour réinitialiser l'environnement graphique

# Car au boot la taille du pointeur de la souris à 40 n'est pas prise en compte

#

xfce4-panel -r &

xfwm4 --replace &

# Seulement si on N'est PAS en dobanque !

cat /proc/cmdline | grep -q "dobanque"

if [ "$?" -eq 1 ]

then

   sleep 1

   # Ajout 3 terminaux

   /usr/bin/xfce4-terminal

   cd /root

   /usr/bin/xfce4-terminal

   cd /root

   /usr/bin/xfce4-terminal

   cd /root

fi   
```

Mais j'essayais de trouver où ce foutu répertoire Desktop était ajouté...

Pour info je suis un vieux d'Unix et ça fait des lustres que je ne me sers plus de Linux   :Sad: 

J'utilise seulement Systemrescuecd customisé sur DD pour avoir 2 environnements en multiboot avec Win7 :

1) Pour gérer mes sauvegardes avec GParted

2) Pour un environnement sécurisé pour accéder à ma banque

Pour revenir au sujet, j'ai bien vu que ça se passe dans /root/.config/Thunar

Il y a un seul fichier uca.xml :

```
<?xml encoding="UTF-8" version="1.0"?>

<actions>

<action>

   <icon>utilities-terminal</icon>

   <name>Open Terminal Here</name>

   <unique-id>1513061990968220-1</unique-id>

   <command>exo-open --working-directory %f --launch TerminalEmulator</command>

   <description>Example for a custom action</description>

   <patterns>*</patterns>

   <startup-notify/>

   <directories/>

</action>

</actions>
```

Je comprends que /root/Desktop correspond au %f de --working-directory... mais n'y comprends que dalle   :Exclamation: 

J'ai recherché (pas trop longtemps  :Wink:  ) de la doc sur Thunar sur le Web, mais n'ai rien trouvé de bien clair pour moi...

Je n'ai même pas trouvé comment ce fichier uca.xml était intégré dans le menu de base de Xfce.

Donc ma question c'était surtout de la curiosité   :Smile:   et convaincu que ce devait être simplissime...

Mais 

```
/usr/bin/xfce4-terminal

cd /root
```

ça fait très bien !

Je refais mes environnements tous les 4 ou 5 ans, je suis passé de systemrscuecd 2.7.0 à 5.2.1   :Surprised: 

Encore MERCI !

----------

## guitou

Au vu de ton fichier de conf uca.xml, tu peux à coup sûr tenir pour acquis, concernant ce %f, que:

- c'est un paramètre pour l'option --working-dir de la commande xfce-terminal

- si non précisé, c'est par défaut le répertoire courant (et donc quand tu le lances depuis le bureau...  :Wink:  )

Cela fonctionnerait sans doute si tu le remplaçais par /root ou /anywhere_else_en_dur et c'est là une première option que tu peux expérimenter.

Sinon, sans toucher à ce fichier je me ferais un fichier Desktop (je dis ça, je sais même pas si c'est valable pour XFCE, dans le cas contraire, s'en tenir à l'option précédente) pour avoir une icône qui me lance: xfce-terminal --working-dir $HOME

Pour revenir sur le bashrc, en fait c'est pas une bonne idée:

Déjà, des commandes propres à l'environnement graphique là dedans, c'est pas joli joli, j'aurais dû y songer plus tôt (donc plutôt dans ton xinitrc, je crois... voire un fichier de conf propre à XFCE si çà existe)

Et en l'état, tes successions de xfce-terminal/cd poseraient plusieurs problèmes (même si tu travailles toujours en environnement graphique):

  - un vilain effet de récursion pour peu que ton shell par défaut soit bash (et que ce soit en effet dans ton bashrc)

  - la succession de commandes xfce-terminal cd /root est douteuse: cela ne fonctionne pour le premier terminal que parce que ton répertoire de travail est déjà /root (et accessoirement les cd /root suivants sont alors aussi parfaitement inutiles que redondants): utilise plutôt l'option --working-dir.

Dsl d'être aussi évasif, mais je te souçonne d'être bien plus familier de XFCE que moi-même (qui n'y connais strictement rien) d'une part, et toi seul peux décider de la solution qui te convient le mieux d'autre part.

Edit: après recherche rapide sur uca.xml xgce -> https://www.blog-libre.org/2015/08/25/thunar-custom-actions-le-fichier-uca-xml/

Cela devrait te permettre de mieux comprendre ton fichier uca.xml

Amicalement,

++

Gi)

----------

## doulinux

Merci pour ta réponse détaillée guitou,

- J'ai bien sûr essayé de remplacer %f pour /root en dur mais ça ne fait rien.

- J'ai remplacé le libellé "Open Terminal Here" par "Terminal" ça ne fait rien !

- J'ai l'impression que le fichier est un exemple :

<description>Example for a custom action</description>

et que ça se passe ailleurs...

Ce n'est pas grave, comme je l'ai dit, c'était surtout par curiosité, et parce que je n'arrive pas à modifier cette option du premier menu de Xfce car que l'on fasse un clic droit ou gauche sur "Open Terminal Here" on ouvre un terminal, alors que pour les autres options on entre en édition et on peut modifier les paramètres...

L'icône qui lance un Terminal sur /root existe déjà dans la barre des tâches, donc j'utiliserai celui-là  :Smile: 

C'était vraiment pour m'amuser, et je ne pensais pas soulever un tel lièvre !

Pour info je lance mes scripts qui sont sur /root et qui modifient l'environnement dans /etc/init.d/sysfs et ça fonctionne bien.

Donc je vais rester comme çà  :Smile: 

Encore MERCI !

----------

